

Why Only An Idiot Would Get Rid of Verizon - halis

Have you ever used AT&#38;T for any service? They suck. I had AT&#38;T DSL for years and had nothing but problems, run-around, at times they sold me faster speeds that they then couldn't deliver in my neighborhood. I've had billing issues where they charged me more than they were supposed to.<p>If your DSL goes out, get ready to talk to an Indian dude for about an hour, only to have the call dropped and then you have to call back and explain everything all over again, "What OS do you use?"<p>AT&#38;T has worst customer service I've ever experienced.<p>Verizon? Awesome. No billing issues, no signal issues, I never even call them.<p>So if you want to switch your phone to AT&#38;T, have fun with that =)
======
b0o
okay it's true AT&T does suck sometimes, but you'll hear stories of how every
single company sucks somewhere because it all depends on your location.
Verizon internet isn't all that fun to deal with either. Before I moved I was
using Charter, and they're awesome, $70 for 30mbps, but at my parents' Time
Warner Cable was selling 15 mbps for $80, and then at my friends' house
Verizons' max speed was 8mbps and that sold for $80. I also use Uverse (AT&T)
6mbps for the business package and I've never had it die on me.

So my point is that for internet and wireless phone service it's really a hit
or miss depending on where you are. Except that AT&T's wireless service really
does suck when compared to the other big gsm service, Tmobile, which is almost
on par with Verizon in most populated areas. My friends and I would speedtest
whenever we go different areas, he uses verizon, and I use tmobile. Sometimes
I win, sometimes he wins. Then there was always this poor guy with AT&T
wireless with his S3 and he would always cry about how much it sucked.

